# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Mbyllja në vetvete

## shkodrane82

Nuk e di a ju qellon te gjitheve qe te mbylleni ne vetvete,por une cdo dite qe kalon me shume...mblidhem me veten time...dhe ndjehem shume me mire se ti hapem njerezve qe pretendojne se me kuptojne...apo bejne sikur dojne te me degjojne.A mund te ju duket nje refuzim i gjerave reale qe jetojme apo thjesht nje vetvrasje shpirterore....
Une e ve re dicka te vetja ime..sepse jam bere shume me paqesore nga qe jam gjithe diten vec me veten time...skam nerva apo deshire te debatoj me nje njeri..edhe nqs ai person e meriton ti them dicka.
Pres mendime nga ju...dhe si e gjykoni ju ate...

----------


## malli

Cdo njeri ben siç zemra i thot , por te mbash gjithmon problemet ne zemer nuk eshte zgjedhja kjo.Ne jete sduhet ti hapesh çdo njeriut , por nje shoku o shoqe ose nje  i familjes qe vertet te kupton. Une nuk e mbaj diçka qe me mundon shume, duhet patjeter ti flas nje shoqes time per problemin qe kam , perndryshe pelcas, ky eshte mendimi im , degjo zemren ajo ta thot te verteten.
bye bye , te puç fort  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Pretty Devil

moter une mendoj qe te gjitheve na ndodh qe ne momente te caktuara ne jeten tone, te mbyllemi ne vetvete, ashtu si thu ti, por jo per nje kohe te gjate.... secili ka nevoje ti hapi zemren dikujt, te rrefehet tek ai person ne cdo detaj..... por sigurisht gjeja me e rendesishme (dhe me e veshtire) eshte qe ai person te te kuptoje, dhe te te pranoje per ashtu sic je.... asht verete ajo qe thu ti, qe ketyre diteve shume njerez bejne sikur degjone dhe kuptojne, por you have to learn to trust someone... 

mua personalisht me ndodh shpesh, ne momente te caktume nihem shume poshte, e merzitun, e depresume dhe me duket sikur jeta ka humbe cdo pike vleret, ose ka raste kur i lose something / somebody, dhe atehere asht edhe ma keq... kalojne dite dhe munohem ta mbaj gjithe ate barre mendimesh ne vetvete.... por vjen nje moment dhe all i do is, te telefonoj shoqes time me te mire ktu, dhe filloj e hapem tek ajo me minuta te tane....  nuk e thanun qe ajo do te thoje noj gja kushedi se ca, por thjesht duke me degjuar, un lehtesohem dhe ndihem shume ma mire.... 

lona te dua shume moter....... dhe i wish qe te ishim ma afer...... sepse i would have always been there for you................

love you 4ever babe...........

----------


## vagabondi1

dhe un me mendimin e mallit jam, Pretty devil se lexova te gjithen se pertoja  :shkelje syri:

----------


## gjakova e kuqee

ooooo moter ti qenke si une
s ke q ben.ndonjehere eshte mire qe te mbyllesh ne vetvete po ndonjehere jo.
un shpesh mbyllem ne vetvete dhe pres te gjej pergjigjen ne veten time.nese nuk e gjej ate brenda vetes qmendem teresisht
te keshilloj qe te flasesh me dikend edhe pse e kuptoj karakterin tend te mbyllur
tungi

----------


## Sheqerka

une mendoj se secili nga ne do te kishte deshire te kishte prane dike ku mund te besonte,por nuk eshte kaq e thjesht.Njerezit jane porsi hena,te cilet kane perhere ate anen e tyre te erret dhe nuk ja tregojne asnje njeriu.
Po ashtu,mund te duash te flasesh dhe disa mund te te degjojne,pse jo,edhe te te kuptojne vertete,vetem se nuk duhet te trokasesh ne zemer apo dere te gabuar,pasi mund te ta marrin per kapital...shqetesimin tend.
Nese je e mbyllur ne vetvete atehere thuaj:
"Zot te lutem,hyr ne naten time te erret dhe shih per nje cast terret e shpirtit tim" Aty vetem me zemren tende,do te ndiheshe me e sigurte,pa dashur kurrsesi te te sygjeroj vetmine,izolimin..
Perqafime...

----------


## benseven11

Ne qofte se mbyllja ne vetvete eshte ne natyren tuaj dmth
gjithe jeten ke qene e mbyllur si natyre eshte ok.Megjithate nuk do taa keshilloja nje qendrim te tille te mbyllur pasi kjo do te te krijonte probleme jo te vogla per sukses ne jete dhe mardheniet me njerezit.Komunikimi i hapur eshte teper i rendesishem per te avancuar ne shkolle ne pune ne mardhenjet me njerezit ne zhvillimin e plote personalitetit tuaj.

----------


## DeuS

Dil nga kjo gjendje se eshte skandaloze !
Mbyllja s,eshte kurre gje e mire dhe eshte nje dicka qe as humb as fiton. Kur je tip i hapur mund te humbesh por e mira eshte qe edhe mund te fitosh,kurse ashtu je neutrale fare. Ne kete bote eshte edhe nje vend qe te perket ty dhe ti duhet te jesh aty dhe ai vend nuk eshte vetvetja por gjithckaja!

----------


## kolombi

Mes mbylljes ne vetvete,ne njefare menyre mes vetmise njerzit shpesh,njohin,mesojne me mire veten e tyre.
Pasojat do jene te renda,nese nuk del sa me pare nga keto labirinte.......

Edhe ua me ka ndodhur nje situate e tille.

----------


## Shpirta

Te rrish me veten tende nuk ka asgje te keqe. Mund te jete revolta jote ndaj realitetit. Ndoshta me kohen do arrish te mesosh dhe te njohesh veten dhe atehere nuk do kesh me frike te dalesh nga guaska jote e dashur. 
Ti ke idene se njerezit nuk te kuptojne, te duket se cfare ndodh ne shpirtin tend nuk i ndodh te tjereve, thellesia qe ke ne mendime nuk i karakterizon edhe te tjeret, ndosha do te gjesh kuptimin e jetes, ndoshat frika se mos te tjeret te tallin ose te menjanojne ose te perbuzin te ben te mos i futesh ne boten tende. Te them qe te gjithe kemi ndjenja te tilla, te gjithe shpesh here lodhemi nga realiteti dhe do donim te zhdukeshim diku lkarg, larg rremujes dhe brutalitetit. Te gjithe kemi nevoje here pas here per veten tone, te merremi me veten tone.
Qe te dalesh nga kjo gjendje vetem ti duhet te bindesh dhe askush tjeter. Duhet te kerkosh brenda vetes forcen e qenies tende dhe te jesh e denje per emrin qe mban. Duhet ta kuptosh ti dhe vetem ti se menjanimi te ben ty keq ne rradhe te pare e pastaj botes.Atyre pak u dhemb se ti nuk i do prane teje, por ty ata te mungojne. Njeriu eshte qenie e shoqerore dhe nuk jeton vetem pa shoqerine. Atehere mungesa e saj ty te afekton me shume sesa u mungon ti atyre.
Pra zbulo vetite , forcen , deshirat , enderrat..dashuro ndjenjen dhe jo nje njeri te caktuar, dashuro jeten dhe do arrish te qeshesh perseri.
Shpresoj qe te ndihmova sadopak.
Miqesisht.

----------


## Iliri88

Edhe une jam i mendimit te atyre qe thane mesiper qe kjo eshte vetem e perkohshme dhe ka per te kaluar.  Ka mundesi qe ke kaluar ne nje episod te shkurter te depresionit apo ndoshta kjo eshte nje pergjigje ndaj shoqerise qe te rrethon.  Jo gjithmone e gjejme vehten ne mesin e nje shoqerie te pershtatshme dhe nga ajo nuk gjejme gjithnje ato gjera qe kerkojme.  Ne kete rast sic duket eshte sinqeriteti qe i mungon shoqerise tende kur thua qe ata "pretendojne" qe te degjojne apo bejne sikur duan te degjojne.  Duhet te kuptosh qe bota eshte e gjere dhe ajo nuk kufizohet nga e tanishmja apo nga shoqeria ne te cilen jeton ne kete kohe.  Me kalimin e kohes te gjitha ndryshojne dhe sigurisht edhe mbyllja ne vetvete ndryshon.

Shendet,

I

----------


## korcaprincess

edhe un jam shum tip i mbyllur ne vetvete........nuk esht gje e mire. por........ja qe e kam kete.......

----------


## Nuska

> _Postuar më parë nga shkodrane82_ 
> *
> ...skam nerva apo deshire te debatoj me nje njeri..edhe nqs ai person e meriton ti them dicka.
> *


Sot qe po te shkruaj, te ka kaluar kjo gjendje apo jo ?!  :sarkastik:

----------


## shkodrane82

Se di Nuska kur ti e ke shkru ate....
Po sme ka kalu akoma.. :i ngrysur:

----------


## Reina

te kuptoj se cfare ndjen shkodrane82.. ndonjehere eshte mire te mbyllesh ne vetvete e te diskutosh vetem me veten tende kur njerezit ste kuptojn apo sduan te te kuptojn. Por nuk eshte zgjidhja me e mire.. po eshte se sdo te flasesh me asnjeri se ndjen me mire te mbyllesh ne vetvete te pakten merr nje ditar e shkruaj cdo gje qe ndjen dhe cfare mendon.. dhe pastaj pasi ke shkruajtur gjithcka qe ndjen fillo e lexo cfare ke shkruajtur.

----------


## bani

kjo me ndodh dhe mua ,por me c'po shoh i ndodh shume njerezve.mbase kjo tregon dobesi,mbase pkekuri,mbase eshte nje periudhe kalimtare,por per mendimin tim duhet te besh perpjekje te dalesh nga kjo gjendje,mbyllja ne vete te le mbrapa

----------


## shkodrane82

Nganjehere shkruaja ditar kur i lexoja qeshja me vete....
Pfff bote kot thoja..me mire hic..
Te rrine ato mendime ne thellesine e zemres sime si te erresuara..
Sinqerisht kam frike tja hapi dikujt..
Flm per keshillen tende!!!

Bani mua sinqerisht me duket vetja me e pjekur tashi qe jam mbylle ne vetvete se me perpara qe flisja me gjithkend...!

----------


## Zanë Kosove

> _Postuar më parë nga shkodrane82_ 
> *Nuk e di a ju qellon te gjitheve qe te mbylleni ne vetvete,por une cdo dite qe kalon me shume...mblidhem me veten time...dhe ndjehem shume me mire se ti hapem njerezve qe pretendojne se me kuptojne...apo bejne sikur dojne te me degjojne.A mund te ju duket nje refuzim i gjerave reale qe jetojme apo thjesht nje vetvrasje shpirterore....
> Une e ve re dicka te vetja ime..sepse jam bere shume me paqesore nga qe jam gjithe diten vec me veten time...skam nerva apo deshire te debatoj me nje njeri..edhe nqs ai person e meriton ti them dicka.
> Pres mendime nga ju...dhe si e gjykoni ju ate...*


mbyllja ne vete eshte "varferi" . Ç'instaloje lum shkodrane82...!

----------


## nyc_GURL

ohh edhe une kam te njejten gje biles kam nja dy vjet qe me ka filluar...tani jam 18 vjece  po qekur jam bere e mbyllur ne vetvete edhe nerva skam fare sikur bomba te bjere ku di une ndihem me lirshem te flas me njerzit edhe jam more friendly....i luv it this way po edhe kshu e mbyllyr nuk dua te jem
SEdi ne qoft se kjo eshte dicka normale/mire apo jo

----------


## AMERIKANJA06

> Nuk e di a ju qellon te gjitheve qe te mbylleni ne vetvete,por une cdo dite qe kalon me shume...mblidhem me veten time...dhe ndjehem shume me mire se ti hapem njerezve qe pretendojne se me kuptojne...apo bejne sikur dojne te me degjojne.A mund te ju duket nje refuzim i gjerave reale qe jetojme apo thjesht nje vetvrasje shpirterore....
> Une e ve re dicka te vetja ime..sepse jam bere shume me paqesore nga qe jam gjithe diten vec me veten time...skam nerva apo deshire te debatoj me nje njeri..edhe nqs ai person e meriton ti them dicka.
> Pres mendime nga ju...dhe si e gjykoni ju ate...


Tani,-duhen vecuar personat qe te japin sadisfaksion ne te biseduar
dhe personat e merzitshem.
*Personalisht jam tip shume allegro.Besedoj lirshmerisht me pjesetaret e familjes sime
dhe s`jam ndier kurre e diskriminuar nga "semundja e heshtjes totale*".
Thone qe "kur sta mbajne 24, s`ta mban nje per hater"-behet fjale per secretet e tua psh....Nejse.

----------

